# Looking for a b5.5 passat v6 02 oxygen sensor DIY without CAT removal



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys,
My bro just bought a b5.5 v6 wagen, and naturally has to replace all the 02 sensors. My experience tells me to just take off the cat to avoid the aggrevation, but im sure there are better and/or easier ideas out there. 
Also, he is confused about how two of the sensors seem to connect with a water temp line? He isnt sure how to get around this, or the easiest way to take them out in general. I found the diy for him on the b5 on google easy enough, but he is looking to not have to remove the cat. A point in the right direction to a DIY or personal experience would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Max


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a b5.5 passat v6 02 oxygen sensor DIY without CAT removal (MaxwellMoulton)*

any ideas?


----------

